# My boers



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I am in the 4-H project for the wether section. This is my 4th year as a member and i still have all of my wethers!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww the one with the darker head is adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wethers are so sweet & they sure look it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome nice goaties


----------

